# Hvac calculator---صغيره جدا وقويه جداومهمه جدا░░▒



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

*Hvac calculator---صغيره جدا وقويه جداومهمه جدا░░▒▓████►░░▒▓████►░░▒▓████►*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​ 

هديه جديده -- بسيطه ومهمه --- ومش هتندم على التنزيل



:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

يخرب عقلك يا بيبو
بتغيب تغيب و تطلع لنا بالزبد


----------



## عبيدة 86 (23 مارس 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم
واصل تميزك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا بيبو
> بتغيب تغيب و تطلع لنا بالزبد


يعني هو صار متميز من بلاش؟؟!!!!!
زيكو هلك محركات البحث على النت حول العالم علشان يدينا الحاجات الحلوه اللي منشوفها في المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يعني هو صار متميز من بلاش؟؟!!!!!
> زيكو هلك محركات البحث على النت حول العالم علشان يدينا الحاجات الحلوه اللي منشوفها في المنتدى


انا متهيالى هو اصلا عنده محرك بحث ايجار جديد
بس على فكره
مش مهم انك تبحث كلنا ممكن نبحث
المهم تكون عارف انت بتبحث عن ايه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا متهيالى هو اصلا عنده محرك بحث ايجار جديد
> بس على فكره
> مش مهم انك تبحث كلنا ممكن نبحث
> المهم تكون عارف انت بتبحث عن ايه


 هذا سر ابو الزيك...انه عارف يبحث عن ايه واحنا ناخدها منه مقشره.
لا حرمه الله اجر عمله


----------



## sosodeep (23 مارس 2009)

عجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مارس 2009)

واضح ايضا انه يملك محرك بحث نفاث


----------



## الدكة (23 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا كعادتك يازيكو 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_84 (23 مارس 2009)

أكرمك الله ياأخى على مجهودك


----------



## خرت البخور (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك من اعملق القلب وعقبال الجديد انشاء الله


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (23 مارس 2009)

على راسي ياطيب
والله أنك ورد


----------



## eng iman (24 مارس 2009)

فعلا صغيره جدا وقويه جدا ومهمه جدا


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​
> 
> 
> هديه جديده -- بسيطه ومهمه --- ومش هتندم على التنزيل
> ...


 والله كلامك صحيح ماندمنا على التنزيل


----------



## ابن العميد (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكلماتكم الطيبه اخواني ووفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خير وعزه ورفعه وتقدم العرب والمسلمين --------------
قولوا امين


----------



## الكلمة الطيبة (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حاجة جميلة فعلا


----------



## هشام حربى (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخى


----------



## ndmiraq (24 مارس 2009)

امين يارب العالمين 
شكرا اخي الكريم 
تقبل مروري


----------



## basim88 (26 مارس 2009)

انت رائع ومتميز في ه\ه الهديه


----------



## محمودصابر (9 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج الرئع.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أبريل 2009)

تعيش يا زيكو الورد . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ soso deep


----------



## خالد العسيلي (9 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية شي حلو كتير

وانا عندي هالحاسبة ممكن تنفع ..................

و دمتم بود


----------



## eng_mshmsh (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا ابو الزيك علي مجهودك


----------



## السياب احمد (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بعملك والئ الامام


----------



## ibrahim1hj (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لتقديمك برامج مفيدة و رائعة بالمنتدى الإبداعي للزملاء المهندسين


----------



## صقر محمد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا مبدع على البرنامج
مع التقدير


----------



## saaddd (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله تزودنى بالمفيد دائماً 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المعتصم محمد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pora (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياهندسه 
رائعه جداااااااا


----------



## صقر محمد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تسلم عيونك استاذ


----------



## Bajji (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*أكرمك الله ياأخى على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة .... :77:​


----------



## dohengineer (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## pale (23 أغسطس 2010)

لك روح الله يوفقك و أمانة إذا بدك شي بخصوص السوليد ورك أنا جاهز


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا جديد فى مجال التكييف ممكن اسأل سؤال 
هو لازم اكون بعرف احسب الاحمال الحرارية يدوى علشان اقدر اشتغل على برنامج حساب احمال ولا مش ضرورى؟
انا اسف لو كان السؤال مش فى محلة علشان انا بصراحة نسيت طريقة الحسابات اللى كنت بدرسها فى المحاضرات ونفسى اتعلم كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية
ارجو الرد


----------



## baqi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## samy m (15 سبتمبر 2010)

رااااائع بارك الله فيك و لك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*إجابة على حساب الأحمال الحرارية*



علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا جديد فى مجال التكييف ممكن اسأل سؤال
> هو لازم اكون بعرف احسب الاحمال الحرارية يدوى علشان اقدر اشتغل على برنامج حساب احمال ولا مش ضرورى؟
> انا اسف لو كان السؤال مش فى محلة علشان انا بصراحة نسيت طريقة الحسابات اللى كنت بدرسها فى المحاضرات ونفسى اتعلم كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية
> ارجو الرد



*أخ علاء إجابة لسؤالك باختصار , هناك العديد من البرامج الخاصة بحساب الاحمال الحرارية و استطاعة التبريد و لكن الفكرة واحدة كما تعلمنا بالمحاضرات , الا ان الحساب اليدوي يستوجب منك تطبيق المعادلات الخاصة بالحمل لكل جزء من الغرفة أو المبنى ثم حساب احمال الأشخاص و الأجهزة و مجموع الحمل المحسوس و الحمل الكامن يعطي الحمل الإجمالي للمكان المراد حساب أحماله , وبالنسبة للبرامج فهي اسهل بكثير , كل ما يجب عليك أن تختار كمرحلة أولية برنامج بسيط مثل Block Load E 20 من كاريير , و بعد تسطيب البرنامج هناك امثلة على حساب بعض الأماكن تنزل مع تسطيب البرنامج لتعلم كيفية الحساب , اطلع عليها جيدا و بإذن الله سوف تعرف كيفية التعامل معها لوحدك , أهم ما في الأمر أن يكون لديك مخطط المبنى و الأبعاد و تبدأ ادخال البيانات الى البرنامج كل في خانته , ويجب اختيار البلد و المدينة, و درجات الحرارة الجافة و الرطبة و الرطوبة , و U factors , ومراعات اتجاهات المبنى و العزل و البارتيشن , والمقصود به وجود مكان غير مكيف بجانب او اعلى او اسفل المكان المراد حساب الحمل له , مع مراعاة ان هناك سقف اعلى المكان أو طابق مكيف , حيث لو كان هناك سقف يجب اعتباره جدار خارجي و اخذه مع الجدران في خانات الجدران مع مراعاة قيمة مناسبة لعامل الاشعاع الشمسي حسب جدول من نفس البرنامج , 
ملاحظة: اخترت لك Block load لأنه بسيط و سهل الفهم , ويعطي نتائج مقبولة جدا, لكن يمكنك أيضا التعلم على برنامج ذو مستوى أعلى و يعطي نتائج أدق جدا و هو HAP (Hourly Analysis Program): Load Estimating & Energy Use Analysis


أرجو أن أكون أفدتك بما أعرف بهذا المجال.*


----------



## محمد تكيف (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## amr fathy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## sherif omar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerey gooooooooooooooood


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 سبتمبر 2010)

دائما متميز
شكرا لك


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (8 فبراير 2011)

ظريفة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## joey43 (21 مايو 2011)

merci pour le partage ..!!


----------



## الهب البارد (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## welding eng (21 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك .. اخي الكريم


----------



## تامر النجار (21 مايو 2011)

فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الملف الرائع


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشششكووووووووو يالعزيز


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (4 أغسطس 2011)

أكرمك الله ياأخى على مجهودك


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## نورس كريم (4 أغسطس 2011)

صدقت والله انه صغير بحجمه كبير بفوائده بوركت يداك


----------



## dlear2011 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً أخي الكريم اللة يحفضك
م. دلير


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بروفكس (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*عمل مبسط ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي بارك الله بجهودك*


----------



## hishont2 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك من اعملق القلب وعقبال الجديد انشاء الله
1000 مليون شكر


----------



## younis najjar (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا ملف اكثر من رائع وانا عن نفس بستفاد جدا منه فى شغلى فعلا مجهود ممتاز من شخص مجتهد


----------



## hajji81 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## wael nesim (18 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو جدا, ربنا يباركلك


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## eng_alex (15 مارس 2013)

ملف فى شدة الروعة والجمال جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 مارس 2013)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

حلوةجدا بصراحة


----------



## مستر هندسة (20 مارس 2013)

شكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## younis najjar (20 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وجيه نوبي (21 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed omar404 (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fahamycom (3 مايو 2013)

sooooooothanks sir


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ME2011 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور على البرنامج الخفيف والرائع​


----------



## FreeEngineer (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ماهر عطية (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم الايادي


----------

